# Tripod sprinkler recommendation



## Dan1234 (Aug 31, 2018)

Hi All,

Tripod sprinklers have caught my attention. I saw them in a local yard here and it really seemed to be getting good and far coverage.

As I get ready for my overseed project, I'm considering getting one. In the past I've used orbit gear driven sprinklers, which I found to be 'ok', but inconsistent and only sufficiently covered a much smaller than advertised coverage area. This lead me to having to 8 different ones throughout the yard and I still dont believe they are efficient enough.

Does anyone have a recommendation on a tripod sprinkler that has a large and even as possible coverage area?

thanks,
Dan


----------

